# Bow and Arrow Stand



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a quick and easy stand to make to hold your bow and arrows while your outside shooting or even indoors. It's all made out fo PVC pipe..


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

really cool idea... thanks for the idea.


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

That would keep your bow from getting scratched up for sure. Good work.


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great idea! Found my weekend project :smile:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice deviation from the normal design - I like it.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Incase anyone is wondering what to used i'll list it below.. If you buy a 10' PVC you can make 2 of them of of it. I made the height of mine just so my arrow's only stick out above the vanes.

1- 3" x 10' Pvc pipe
1- 1 1/2 x 10' Pvc pipe
1- Toilet base
1- 3" with side inlet
1- Bushing to fit inlet for 1 1/2 pvc pipe
1- 1 1/2 T
2- 1 1/2 90 elbows
2- 1 1/2 caps
1- Foam rubber pipe cover


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

what is the total amount you have invested?


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome idea! Hats off to ya


----------



## lost a trail (Sep 12, 2010)

i had an idea similar to that...but like yours alot better...thanks for the post.../eric


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

great idea


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

i think i made 2 of them for around 20-30 bucks..


----------



## Stomper (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a cool idea. I have been looking to build something quick and easy and *functional* and this would be it. Thanks


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i bought 11/4"pvc (10FT) the fittings and flange today at home depot for $16.00. i already had the 3" pipe.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

KC like i said i think it was around $20.00 to make 2 of them. Make sure you fit everything before you glue it.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, you left something off. Should be a drink holder on that thing somewhere.:darkbeer:


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

well you could use the wood base below lol, hmm maybe 1 from a bike store that screws onto the frame,, good thinking tho..


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Great idea! Simpler than mine & very functional. With the extended wood base already there for support, and the large dia arrow tube, you could even lengthen the arms to accept 2-3 bows. Nice job!


----------



## thematt31 (Aug 31, 2010)

DUDE THATS AWSOME! good ****!


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

good idea


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Ancient i thought about that but then i thought the weight of 2 bows might make it tip over, the wood base would have to be longer. If any thing to hold 2 bows i would see if you cant find a double inlet and put a bow on each side of the 3" tube, the base would be the same on both side then from the 3" tube base.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

Any thoughts on how to add a drink holder and bino holder to this design?


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very Clever Idea..... Don't mind if I use it?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the idea.....I could use one like that.....in fact, I'd like one of those at 20, 30 and 40yds.


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Well make some up and post some picture's, let see how crazy we can get with this stand


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

great design...simple yet very functional!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i finished mine last night. i put it all together and leveled and marked the pieces opened the glue and started glueing it did not take long at all.i took the 1.25" pvc back and bought1.5" which made it stronger.mine is a little wider than the one in the photo so my connie will fit on it.outside to outside is 36".really a good idea!!!!


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

Gils4x4 said:


> Any thoughts on how to add a drink holder and bino holder to this design?


try using a t of the support arms for the bow,going up a couple of inches. then find a pvc part that will hold your cup, then plum of the t.


----------

